# Excuse me



## kopretina

This seems overly simple, but I have been searching and have not been able to find anything on it.  How would I say 'excuse me' in the context of catching people's attention?  It seems pretty important to know, so thanks for any information.


----------



## bibax

*Promiňte!* (Excuse! - imperative plural or formal singular)


----------



## Garin

In this context what I usually say is *"Prosím vás!"* (_literally_ "Please!")


----------



## lenah

.. or ´S dovolením .."  (= "with permission", literally)
(followed by some action)

But this should only be used in case you need to get someone´s attenttion (or rather permission here) so as you can take some action .. in which the person is also involved somehow - (knowingly or not) .. since some action is required on their side, too, here ..   to let you/enable you to do something ...

Examples: 
- in case you want (in the street, for example) to get through a group/crowd of people standing right in your way - you can say ´S dovolením´ to catch their attention AND (at the same time) let them know that you are just about/need to go through (= asking them to let/enable you to go through /= step aside a bit, make a bit more space for you ...)
- in case (on the subway escalator, for example) when you want to get up/down quicker that other people/overtake other people (who are just standing on their steps) - you should say ´s dovolením´ here ... (especially when approaching those people from behind, so as they do not / can´t see you) .. In that way you catch their attention AND at the same time let them know that you are just about to pass along them/overtake them (= need them to let you to do so) ... 

(hopefully my limited English makes sense here)


----------

